# Please identify this fish!



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Well, I bought eight Rasboras from my LFS and I ended up with an extra fish that I have no idea what it is. Anyone know?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It appears to be some type of goby I would guess.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

It looks like a goby...but I have no idea what kind.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

lucky, you got a free goby 

I dont know what kind it is, but it looks like a goby to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

How did that happen? Did it get caught in with the rasbora's? If you didn't know what it was why didn't you tell them to take it out?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Durbkat, its possible he didn't know. When we bought some cherry shrimp, we had a stow-away in the bag. I called the LFS to find out what kind of fry it was and they said it was a gold zebra danio, but now that its grown up, it looks like a plain, run of the mill guppy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh, sorry.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Exactly. I didn't bag the fish, the employee did.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember when I was a kid I bought a bag of guppies. There weren't as many varieties back then. 
I also bought some plants on the same day.
Anyway, when back home, after every few hours I would notice one less guppy in the tank, and then when I took a closer look there was just the skeleton of the fish remaining. I thought the other fish had eaten it.
By the end of the week there were no guppies left in the tank, so that weekend I went and bought some minnow type fish, I can't remember exactly what they were.
Anyway, the same thing happened and a few days later, no more minnows.
The next time I went to the lfs I bought some larger fish, silver dollars to be precise.
They lived in my tank for quite a long time, but the only drawback was that they gradually ate through my plants.
A few months later there were hardly any plants left, and while doing a water change I took one of the rocks out, and what was clinging to the rock?
A massive insect looking type grub, about 2-3 inches long! I couldn't beleive something so big could go unoticed for such a long time. 
That's when I looked it up in a book and found it to resemble a dragon fly nymph.........and its main diet was small minnow sized fish!
I rang the lfs, told the situation and asked them for some replacement fish. They said the fishes warrenty had run out, and that there would be no repacement. I said the fish had all dyed within the first few days of purchase due to this miniture monster but the persistant guy just wouldn't budge and eventually he put the phone down because he said it wasn't their responsablilty.
Well, now every time we get an order of plants in at the shop, I always check them for little critters so that people don't make the same mistake I did those many years ago.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

It was pulled from a freshwater tank since the rasboras were in there, so I don't think it's a brackish variety. Should a little salt be added anyway just to be safe? Will salt affect plants or the rasboras?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

A small amount of salt won't hurt the rasboras or plants, but probably wouldn't be enough to benefit the goby if its a brackish type. I'd suggest calling the store and asking what fish are in the tank with the rasboras. That's what we did.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I went back today and looked. The tank was only labelled with the rasboras and a zebra loach. I did see a larger goby in another tank at the store that looks a lot like this one though. I'm going to try to find it on Google.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

He looks very similar to the candystripe gobies I saw at the LFS today.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

It looks a lot like a Sumatran Warrior Goby without the bar under the eye.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Maybe these will help?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> How did that happen? Did it get caught in with the rasbora's? If you didn't know what it was why didn't you tell them to take it out?


Durb. I know your young, so I will cut you some leeway. But for future reference, stick to the question at hand. If he/she is asking for a species check, dont ask as to how it got there. It's there and they want to know the species. I have seen a few post of yours that are pretty negative, or come across that way. If your answer has nothing to do with the post, refrain from posting. It's annoying. Ppl come here for answers to questions, not to be chastised for getting a hitchiker. If they don't want it, or didn't want it, I'm sure they know how to take the fish back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Your right girth vader, I'll try to refrain myself.

caysE, I fully appoligize for asking you something about how it got there and for sounding rude. I hope you can accept my appoligie.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Is it this fish? http://bestfish.com/fish/bluegoby.jpg


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Your right girth vader, I'll try to refrain myself.
> 
> caysE, I fully appoligize for asking you something about how it got there and for sounding rude. I hope you can accept my appoligie.


I'm sure you didnt mean it the way it sounded, but it's very hard to recognize expression through font. so without emoticons, or acronyms it comes across as very stern. No hard feelings. I wan't trying to be a jerk, just wanted to give you the heads up.  :angel: 

Cheers.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Is it this fish? http://bestfish.com/fish/bluegoby.jpg


I think that's the best bet so far.

Don't worry about asking about the fish. This is probably the most tame forum I've ever been on. I'm used to the barrelling onslaught of opinion and finger-pointing that's normal for car forums.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That would be a sumatra blue neon goby. Closest I've seen so far to your pictures. My LFS recently got some in (the pic is from their website). They also come in a red version: http://bestfish.com/fish/redgoby.jpg


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

It could be either one, I suppose. It's still very small, but it does have red "cheeks" if you will.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Bump for a new picture. It's hard to see in this pic (my point and shoot sucks for fish close-ups), but it's developing a nice snakeskin pattern on the top half of the body, both dorsal fins are showing some red spot patterns, and the tailfin is getting a redish coloration as well.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.illinoissmallmouthalliance.com/goby.html
http://www.invadingspecies.com/News.cfm?A=Get&ID=16


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

LOL... wow he's gonna be a big one, huh? It does look very much like a round goby.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Reminds me of a goby I once had back 12/15 years back. As mine grew the top got lighter and lateral line down got dark brown. Mine never got larger than 2.5 inches. It came in from the wholesaler and the LFS where I got it didn't know what the goby was other than "it's five bucks".


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I've also been told it could be a gudgeon. Thoughts?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

OK, here's the latest pic. I'm really starting to think this is a Goo Obo gudgeon.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm sorry this is kind of off, since I don't do species check (I suck).
He/She has developed what looks like GREAT colors though!
Hope you get to keep it if you want it !


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, that thing looks cool whatever it is lol.

EDITED: sorry lol didn't see there was a second page .


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I'm 95% sure it's a Goo Obo (I've been doing a ton of research and just PMed a member of fishforums.net that has some experience with them for confirmation), and I definitely plan on keeping him. I want to get a second tank to build a native environment for him.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Woo, Goo Obo's look expensive lol.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

$100 for a pair at the LFS I scored him from! :O Apparently they're selling them now. Now I'm 97% sure.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow...seems like a nice snag to me lol if you didn't have to pay I give you a thumbs up as long as you're ready for him/her. !


----------

